# Going clubbing alone



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Is it really that bad of an idea for a 19 year old girl?My dad freaked out when I asked him,he said it might be ok in some nightclubs in some countries,but not where I live and not in nightclubs I'd want to visit.
I really,really wanna go by myself because friends would probably insist on us being together all the time and all that which I definitely wouldn't want.
To be honest,I just want an excuse to dress like a slut and tease some trashy rich guys,but that'd be hard to explain to dad lol(he thinks I want new friends and just have a very wrong idea and expect too much of such places).Besides,I'm also aware it could be very dangerous.

What do you think?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

The cool thing about being an adult is that you can make your own decisions. Just remember that you have to own them as well.

however...




> What do you think?


I would recommend against going totally solo. Perhaps have a friend shadow you the first time or two that you want to try this. Overall it's really not a good idea, but you'll do whatever you want anyway, so at least have a backup plan in case things go bad.


Regards,

-ZDD


----------



## Random Person (Apr 30, 2013)

...
To the best of my understanding, dressing like a slut to tease some trashy rich guy is anything but a wise idea, survival-wise. But, if you're of legal age then your father can't really stop you now can he? Basically, if you're content with taking some pretty extreme risks then why the hell not? As for having a friend shadow you as ZDD has suggested... Well... To put it bluntly, very few sane people will shadow you if you go looking for trouble just for fun. And if someone does agree, trashy rich dudes may just have a couple of muscular "friends" with them as well. If you want to have some more-or-less innocent fun then asking someone to shadow you is fine. But if you are intending to take some bizarre risks then perhaps it's best to leave others out of it.

Other than that?.. Pepper spray or a tazer. Not in a purce but rather hidden so that you can momentarily use it if need be. Don't leave your drinks unsupervised. And no taking pills from the trashy rich dude. If you want to, anyway. That'll at least give you a good chance to make it home. But, your call.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I totally forgot about pepper spray and tazer,thanks!

Anyway,I don't think it's THAT risky if I have the pepper spray,watch my drink,etc.
I just hope my father understands.I don't really like him knowing I'm doing something he doesn't approve of.
I wish someone else could give me a ride home,then he wouldn't have to know what kind of places I'm going to.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

If you think it'll be fun sure, life is too short after all, *but*

-*Never lose sight of your drink*, you never know when someones might spice it up with a roofie.

-If someone wants to buy you a drink *make sure you see the barman make the drink and don't accept a glass someone gives you*. Again, you never know if that person spiced it up.


-*Don't get too drunk and/or don't take too much drugs* because no one you trust will be here to take care of you.

-I would advise you to be careful if you want to go to someone's home, because *no one you know will know where you went and who you went with*.

-*Go to a nightclub you already know and in a frequented area* where you won't have any bad suprises and where you know you can easily get a taxi without waiting alone in a dark alley

-*Tell people (friends, family...) where you are* and tell them that if you don't call them/go see them the following day it means something might have happened to you.

-*Don't forget your pepper spray and/or tazer*, better safe than sorry


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Random Person said:


> ...
> *To the best of my understanding, dressing like a slut to tease some trashy rich guy is anything but a wise idea, survival-wise*. But, if you're of legal age then your father can't really stop you now can he? Basically, if you're content with taking some pretty extreme risks then why the hell not? As for having a friend shadow you as ZDD has suggested... Well... To put it bluntly, very few sane people will shadow you if you go looking for trouble just for fun. And if someone does agree, trashy rich dudes may just have a couple of muscular "friends" with them as well. If you want to have some more-or-less innocent fun then asking someone to shadow you is fine. But if you are intending to take some bizarre risks then perhaps it's best to leave others out of it.
> 
> Other than that?.. Pepper spray or a tazer. Not in a purce but rather hidden so that you can momentarily use it if need be. Don't leave your drinks unsupervised. And no taking pills from the trashy rich dude. If you want to, anyway. That'll at least give you a good chance to make it home. But, your call.


Really though..really.


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

There's a difference between going to a bar alone and going clubbing by yourself. If it's not something you're familiar with, I really recommend not. Going dancing is fun, but the fact of the matter is that it's good to have people with you to have your back. Hell I've gone out clubbing with girls who didn't have my back and there were problems there as well.

Also, lying to your dad is only going to build more distrust between the two of you. I mean, your core values and beliefs are your own, but personally I value honesty (buuuuut this is a completely separate issue and just my two cents, so nevermind it if you'd rather not).

Just be safe. Seriously.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Yes, it's a bad idea especially if you're a girl and 19 at that.
It's easy for some people out there to take advantage of a girl who is by herself.
There'll also be drunk people there and drunk people can be quite dangerous.
Even with me and my (girl) friends, we had to get help from our (guy) friends to get rid of the ridiculous drunks that wouldn't leave us alone.
There was a time I was literally being followed everywhere in the place by the same guy the entire time until our guy friends confronted him themselves. Took 3 of them to get rid of him without resorting to violence :dry: (And I don't even wear revealing clothes or anything that would suggest "I want to do the nasty. Take me now~" kind of clothing )

So yeah, if you want to go to places like that, please bring somebody with you if you can (one you can really trust, if possible)


_"tease some trashy *rich* guys"
_LOL no... Nightclubs are full of lies and deceit! :shocked:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

zombiefishy said:


> *Yes, it's a bad idea especially if you're a girl and 19 at that.
> It's easy for some people out there to take advantage of a girl who is by herself.*
> There'll also be drunk people there and drunk people can be quite dangerous.
> Even with me and my (girl) friends, we had to get help from our (guy) friends to get rid of the ridiculous drunks that wouldn't leave us alone.
> ...


So girls should just avoid places they 'may' get groped in? Hell, let us women never go out in public, then.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Jun 14, 2014)

I have no idea where you live cause that's important. Also, if your dad is picking you up, obviously you won't get laid, so it's only to tease rich guys? I call shenanigans.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> So girls should just avoid places they 'may' get groped in? Hell, let us women never go out in public, then.


Oh wow let's not jump to conclusions there.
I meant it's a bad idea to go by herself, not that she shouldn't go to nightclubs at all.
And groping is only but one thing. There are other ways she could be taken advantage of. She could get robbed easily, have her drink spiked, etc.
It's so easy to get distracted in crowded places and that split second she takes her eyes off her drink, BOOM spiked.
And I'm assuming this is also her first time going to a nightclub, it's probably better to experience it first with somebody she knows.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you're clubbing for all the wrong reasons and would hate to encounter you, or any of your kind, inside a club :mellow:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

You're more likely to encounter a fat guy lying about his "riches" just so he can try to insert his sweaty, hairy member inside you. It's very likely that his dad gave him a twenty because he doesn't have a job, and that drink he bought you was literally the last thing he could afford for the night, but desperation told him the gamble was worth it. These are also the kind of guys that get really pushy and really creepy soooo fast. Don't do it to yourself.

Also, yeah, you're not going to be safe clubbing on your own :frustrating:

I totally get the wanting to just dance and not GAF about anything or anyone, but perhaps it's better to just go to a houseparty?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I say avoid clubs in general. They're sleaze pits and often have a very undesirable underbelly of society hanging out there.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Erbse said:


> I think you're clubbing for all the wrong reasons and would hate to encounter you, or any of your kind, inside a club :mellow:


OMG,what did I say that was so terrible???


Anyway,I agree with you guys,but I've been to clubs a couple of times with friends and it was always the same.We would hang out together the whole night and if someone left the group for a second everyone would start panicking.
Besides,I hate people who know me being near,especially because I deactivated my Facebook account and plan on never seeing them again.
Also,this year I'm starting college and it's some crazy thing with lots of hipsters and stuff and I wouldn't wanna depend on 'friends' I make there,I'd rather go to clubs and perhaps see someone I used to go to elementary school with or something like that (It's very possible where I live) and try to get closer to them.
I think it's the only solution there is.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Is it really that bad of an idea for a 19 year old girl?My dad freaked out when I asked him,he said it might be ok in some nightclubs in some countries,but not where I live and not in nightclubs I'd want to visit.
> I really,really wanna go by myself because friends would probably insist on us being together all the time and all that which I definitely wouldn't want.
> To be honest,I just want an excuse to dress like a slut and tease some trashy rich guys,but that'd be hard to explain to dad lol(he thinks I want new friends and just have a very wrong idea and expect too much of such places).Besides,I'm also aware it could be very dangerous.
> 
> What do you think?


Girls who go to the club alone aren't usually leaving alone. 

Although if you keep alcohol out of it, you can keep a rational mind. 

But, I'll say this, when men want easy sex...they look for girls out at night all by themselves. 

You better have your guard way up...because guys are masters at getting you to do what they want...

And if you slip up, some guy will be there to make you regret it. If and/or when that happens, don't blame the guy...blame yourself for putting yourself in that situation. We're just men...this is what happens..


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Also, if you were my daughter...I'd just say no. I really hope my daughter doesn't end up doing things like this. This is why I don't want kids. They're not worth it if it's going to be like this...


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

I go clubbing usually pretty sober and I will still have guys all over me, so whether or not a girl is sober, dressed in "provocative" really doesn't matter one bit. If you're not with another guy, or large enough group, chances of being hit on/grabbed at/whatever are pretty high. At least in my own experience.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Is it really that bad of an idea for a 19 year old girl?My dad freaked out when I asked him,he said it might be ok in some nightclubs in some countries,but not where I live and not in nightclubs I'd want to visit.
> I really,really wanna go by myself because friends would probably insist on us being together all the time and all that which I definitely wouldn't want.
> To be honest,I just want an excuse to dress like a slut and tease some trashy rich guys,but that'd be hard to explain to dad lol(he thinks I want new friends and just have a very wrong idea and expect too much of such places).Besides,I'm also aware it could be very dangerous.
> 
> What do you think?



Depends on the nightclub, generally its not dangerous or anything but in some more ghetto clubs, guys will literally fight over you and often start a fight etc... Other than that you're sweet.

Also you sound like you just want some attention which is perfectly understandable, your dad should be able to understand that too.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Living dead said:


> To be honest,I just want an excuse to dress like a slut and tease some trashy rich guys,but that'd be hard to explain to dad lol(he thinks I want new friends and just have a very wrong idea and expect too much of such places).


I already reserved my ticket for victim blaming.



Living dead said:


> Besides,I'm also aware it could be very dangerous.


----------

